# ibook G4 internet connect problem



## liyuanyl (Aug 9, 2006)

I have got this problem for a long time. 
When I use wired connection, if I unplug the connection once, then I lost the internet connection. To get reconnected to the internet, I have to restart the computer with the cable connected.
When I use wireless connection, if my computer enter standby status for sometime, I will lose the wireless connection after the computer exit the standby status. To get the connection, I have to restart the computer.
Has anyone had this kind of problem before. 
Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## JeffTindall (Aug 10, 2006)

Im not sure if this will help, but its easy to try and worked for me with connection issues.
It might be how your ibook is set up.  my issue was that when i unplugged my hardwire then tried going wireless, my internet wouldnt recognize the connection.  I had to re-organized the network configurations.

Goto System preferences, then network
under the show menu, goto network configurations.
On this screen you will see all the way you can connect to the internet.  The mac will try to connect in the order that is shown.  So if built in is the top of the list, it will try that first, then if nothing this connected, then try the wireless.

Try reorganizing them.  Who knows it worked for me, maybe it will do the same for you
Cheers
Jeff


----------



## liyuanyl (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you very much, Jeff. I tried your method, it just didnot work.
Actually, each time when I restart my computer, it works well. However, if the computer standby for a few minutes, the internet is lost. Actually, at that time, the signal is there, and the netwrok window says "the airport is connected to the network. airport does not have an IP address and cannot connect to the internet". If I click the connect, the signal is still there and signal level is high with some base station ID shown there. The strange thing is that every time, when I restart the computer, it can automatically find the IP address and everything is fine.


----------



## southeastfirst (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm having the same issue.  
DSL modem to a linksys router with a port going to each of the four apartments in my building.  In my apartment a linksys 5 port switch is installed (through uplink) one port to a desktop PC, the other to a laptop PC, both work fine, when either one of the PCs is shutdown or restarted there is also not an issue.  But when I plug the ethernet cable (i've swapped the cables between all three machines without a problem) into my ibook when it is shut down, sometimes it connects, sometimes not, but when it goes to sleep or is shut down, it always trips the router and knocks everyone else on the network off (6 comps total on the network, usually running 4).  The PCs get a valid IP address, its just the ibook that is giving me (and my neighhbors ) a headache.
Port config is set to first Airport then Ethernet
I also changed the port config to Ethernet to Airport.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------

